# Considering renting morning hours in new space



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi,

just need to run something past you guys and need some good advice/guidance here.

With all the issues that I'm having getting my commercial kitchen set up, I'm going to need a lil sumptin sumptin to tie me over until I find myself back in the full swing of things.

I was thinking that maybe I could rent the morning hours at the kitchen. There is nothing like this in Miami at this time, and I know that I could get the JWU Chef's to announce it.

I was thinking that $10.00 an hour and a min of 4 hours? I know I can do a cake in less than 3, so that extra hour would count for clean up and inexperience.

I could carve out some temporary space in the coolers for this person, but I wouldn't offer any long term storage, they could also use the mixers, sink and ovens and work tables...but they would have to bring what they need and I wouldn't be there to "help" out or "teach".

But...even doing 4 hours at 7 days for $10.00...would this "headache" be worth the $280.00 or less that it would bring in?

Pros and Cons please..all views are welcomed to help me research this.

Thanks in advance.

PS: I also thought this would be a way to "audition" a "working partner"...I get tired of trying to do every thing! lol I would love to find someone that would "compliment" my business.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

pretty sure you know what this old fart is going to say. Find a way to make and extra $40.00 cake each day.
Most states will not let someone work under your health permit and food license. Also, liability issues? Liability issue?
I'm sorry, I'm having trouble hearing you with those people screaming in the background. From what I can make out, someone is trying to figure out how the F'in mixer broke this morning. Worse yet, her best client is expecting 4 iced cdakes in the next two hours.
So I guess my position is, go for it!!:lol::beer::chef::bounce::talk::crazy:
pan
Hey, by the way, send me 40 bucks and I'll compliment your business. " Oh my, What a lovely business you
have here Mrs. R."


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

?? Panini, you're making no sense to me....

I decided against it, too much hasle for only an extra 280.00 a month if I manage to rent those 4 hours every day! and there is no quarantee.

I come off better doing classes! lol

and I don't mean THOSE kinds of compliments, sorry if you misunderstood me...as English is NOT my first language and I manage to screw it up quite a bit.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Risque,

I am renting my kitchen 2 nights a week to an other person/business. She has her own license, as my state won't allow it unless she does. (keep in mind that this means 4 inspections a year- 2 for me and 2 for her )

Here are the pitfalls I've run into:

Since I cater, I often need the kitchen when she needs it. So far we've been able to work it out, but it hasn't been easy.

Her only equipment is a stand mixer and a freezer (she makes cookie dough and freezes it to sell at farmers' markets and wholesale), both of which are big and take up precious space. I get to use her mixer, though, so it's no big deal, really. The thing is, like Pan said, if something happens to it on my watch, I'm screwed...and so is she.

Since I"m short on fridge space, we order eggs and butter together and share. Sometimes we both need the last 10 pounds of butter so someone ends up driving to the store and paying retail.

When someone pays you rent, they think they have a say in YOUR business or how you do things. Not so, but it can get testy sometimes.

The cost of sharing of obvious things not included in the rental of the space price like dish soap, sponges, parchment paper as she bakes off samples, floor soap, paper towels and other incidentals add up. She always uses my linen which I take home and wash myself. Things like this don't seem big at first, but after a couple of months, you start hearing Panini in your head yelling something about a CONTRACT!!!!!

This summer, my electric usage in one room went up considerably. I told her she owed more for the electric bill, and she balked. Said there was no way she used the air conditioner enough in the short time she was there to make a difference. Not so. I have gone back to the shop on occasion when she's been there and the door is open and the air set on 65.

Her season is over in a month, so if and when she comes back, there WILL be a detailed contract. Some of the issues will really sound petty in a contract, but there's no reason why her renting from me should cost me a dime.

You were smart to decide against it Risque! Sometimes the help with the rent just isnt' worth it

Edited to add
This is a really small thing, but kind of funny really. She uses my bowls, pans, utensils, etc, but if I leave a coffee cup on the side of the sink, it will still be there in the morning when I come in. Now why in the world would someone wash all the dishes, put them away, but leave my cup unwashed? Strange.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I hear you lould and clear..and I have decided against this. I have found a way around "dead" time...my roomate works in a chinese restaurant and the owner has some sort of school contract and she needs people to bake pizzas for a couple of hours in the morning, my room mate and I are going to do this from 8-11, I have a double door freezer and I guess I can store the dough on one side, since I"m not busy right now.

This will offset my expenses for a bit, at least until things pick up...

We will be getting 2.00 per pizza, so if we hussle we can make about 150 per day...she supplies the ingredients...all we have to do is make them and bake them, pack them and deliver them...I will be spiting the work inside...(the making and baking and packing and my room mate will deliver them) I think this will work better than having strangers in my shop!

At least when my room mate comes to the shop...the dishes get done! lol


----------



## cater diva (Oct 10, 2007)

Panini, thanx for the laugh out loud start to my day! I thought what you wrote was hilarious, and spot on.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm so glad that you understood it...because it totally went over my head...


----------

